# TBG Central Zone Hunt 2015



## Jake Allen (Oct 5, 2015)

TBG, Central Zone Hunt
December 4, 5 & 6 2015

Places to Hunt:

 Place 1 on the Map: Fall Line Sandhills WMA,  West Tract About 600 acres in Southern Taylor County
Archery Only, No Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Deer, Hogs and Small Game

Place 2 on the Map: Chattahoochee Fall Line, Blackjack Crossing Areas, North Tract
About 900 acres in Talbot County
Archery Only, Open Friday, Saturday and Sunday, Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Deer, Maybe Hogs, Small Game

Place 3 on the Map: Chattahoochee Fall Line, Blackjack Crossing Area, West Tract
About 700 acres in Talbot County
Archery Only, Open Friday, Saturday and Sunday, Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Deer, Maybe Hogs, Small Game

Place 5 on the Map: Fall Line Sandhills WMA, East Tract: About 500 acres in Southern Taylor County
Archery Only, No Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Don't know; there seems to be alot of sand and pine trees there

Camping: At SGTP in Schley County where there will be a shed for cover, planty of places to camp, (no cost), power, water (hot shower if you want one), and a fire ring.

All of the Tracts are within 30 miles of SGTP

Big Supper Saturday Evening; Low Country Boil

I have attached maps to all of the areas, plus a map showing where everything is.

We, (mostly Donnie), are scouting out a good bit of these areas. We will have some color maps of the areas.
Donnie and Dan have spent a good bit of time on the Sandhill West Tract. Donnie killed 2 hogs there a couple of years back.
These areas all have very limited access, mostly by foot. Neat places too, on the Fall Line you will find plants and animals that belong on the coast, and on the Piedmont.
Sand, hollers, Sand Pines, Longleaf Pines, Scrub oaks and Big White Oaks.
The Ft Perry Tract is on the William Bartram Trail. 

A lot of land to explore. Donnie and I went to all of the spots yesterday. There had only been 30 or so hunters signed in on the Blackjack Tracts since the start of bow season. 

Ya’ll plan to come on! It will be a good time.

Questions and such, please fire away.

So Far:
Todd Cook
Robert Carter
Tony Bowers
Jeff H
Shane Whitlock
Crispin Henry


----------



## robert carter (Oct 5, 2015)

Im off on weekends now so count me IN!!RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 5, 2015)

This ought to be a good one. Most of this land just came into the WMA system last year, and should hold some good deer. The areas around it have good deer populations. Ya'll come on down if you can!


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 6, 2015)

Planning on making this one, gotta ask the warden still, but I "plan" on going...


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 6, 2015)

Putting it on the Calendar now.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 6, 2015)

There is a primitive camp site at the almo blackjack track and also at the ft perry tract if you wish to camp there.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2015)

I want to come just for the fine fellowship but of course I will bring my bow and arrows. I have been interested in the Fall Line WMA ever since I heard Donnie and Dan telling me about a scouting trip they did there a few years ago.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 12, 2015)

Also Montezuma bluff is thirty minutes easy also multiple archery only tracks to chose from with in a 30 minute drive from SGTP


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 14, 2015)

It will be a great time to enjoy fellowship and archery hunting together. I will add home made hush puppies to go with the low country boil on Saturday night....and probably a dessert!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 19, 2015)

Scouted one archery only wma tract Friday am   and had two groups of deer come by for a total of  five deer in bow range, that are all still there by the way.


----------



## humdandy (Oct 20, 2015)

You boys don't go to Blackbeard?  It is this weekend?

Been the last 2 years and will most likely go again this year.  Great time!


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 20, 2015)

humdandy said:


> You boys don't go to Blackbeard?  It is this weekend?
> 
> Been the last 2 years and will most likely go again this year.  Great time!



I know some that do. I've never been but plan too soon. Good luck.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 23, 2015)

Jake Allen,

This may be a dumb question, but if the areas are archery only, is hunter orange still a requirement?  I would go out on a limb and say yeah as a safety precaution, cause you never know....

Please advise.

-AA


----------



## dpoole (Oct 27, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Jake Allen,
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but if the areas are archery only, is hunter orange still a requirement?  I would go out on a limb and say yeah as a safety precaution, cause you never know....
> 
> ...


Archery only does not require orange


----------



## dpoole (Oct 27, 2015)

Hunted one of the tracts over the weekend and had four bucks that did not meet the antler restrictions within bow range.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 27, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Jake Allen,
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but if the areas are archery only, is hunter orange still a requirement?  I would go out on a limb and say yeah as a safety precaution, cause you never know....
> 
> ...



Like Donnie said, legally no. But, I like to wear orange in and out of the woods and put it in my pocket when I get into the stand. 
You never know who may be poaching the property, or hunting around the edges of the lines with a rifle.
Also, if you hit a deer and it turns into a long trail, there is a possibility you could wind p off the WMA a little.
Better to be safe than sorry in my mind.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 27, 2015)

*Orange*

Thanks Jeff.

I'm going to try to make this one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 10, 2015)

Update on Place 1: Fall Line Sandhills WMA, West Tract About 600 acres in Southern Taylor County
Archery Only, No Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Open 7 days a week
Deer, Hogs and Small Game
Donnie Hunted this tract yesterday, (Nov 9).
Report of 5 deer seen, much deer sign seen and a Lot of hog tracks and feed sign.

Hog Sign


rub Tree


Footbridge across the creek


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like I'll be off gonna do my best to make it


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 10, 2015)

I am on call that weekend but I am going to come anyway.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 10, 2015)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 10, 2015)

Dennis said:


> Sounds like a good time



Hard to have a bad time with this bunch. Maybe we'll get a good turnout.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 11, 2015)

I plan on it.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2015)

Todd Cook and Ethan poked around on Fallline a little sat am  maybe he will come along with his report.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 16, 2015)

dpoole said:


> Todd Cook and Ethan poked around on Fallline a little sat am  maybe he will come along with his report.



I'm planning to go back.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 20, 2015)

If an old guy can join you guys I 'd like to come down for this one.  Will there be an available electricity outlet if I bring my camper to Poole's? 30 Amp or 20 amp would work.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 20, 2015)

pine nut said:


> If an old guy can join you guys I 'd like to come down for this one.  Will there be an available electricity outlet if I bring my camper to Poole's? 30 Amp or 20 amp would work.



Yes and yes. We'd love for you to come.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 23, 2015)

*Al & I*

If it comes together, Al and I will be down as early as Thursday.  Is there a GPS address that I can get so I can find the campsite?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 23, 2015)

PAPALAPIN said:


> If it comes together, Al and I will be down as early as Thursday.  Is there a GPS address that I can get so I can find the campsite?



Sounds good

154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, Ga 31806

Take Hwy 19 South out of Butler ga about 18 miles to
Hwy 240
Take a right on Hwy 240 and go about 1/2 mile
Poole Rd is on your right


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 23, 2015)

Wish I could make it but looks like we have a full weekend.  Y'all have fun.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 23, 2015)

PAPALAPIN said:


> If it comes together, Al and I will be down as early as Thursday.  Is there a GPS address that I can get so I can find the campsite?



I'll be your GPS and navigator.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 29, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Yes and yes. We'd love for you to come.



There is one 30 amp, which BamBam's mobile home size unit is hooked to, one 20 amp receptacle beside the 30, and some, 20 amp receptacles at the pole barn. I think the one's at the pole barn are on the same circuit.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks like good weather for the weekend.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 6, 2015)

*Great Time*

I would like to thank Donnie for the great time this weekend. I didn't get up until yesterday at 3:00. A lot of the people had already went home. I never set foot in the woods but that was Okay. The fellowship was what I mostly went for. For all you that could not make it you missed a large time and some good eating. No blood was spilled but I know of several close calls. I will let those people pass that on.  
Many Thanks again Donnie and Dan for hosting this Hunt.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 6, 2015)

I had a fine time. I always enjoy getting together with everybody and doing what we all love to do. Thanks Mr. Poole and Dan for putting it all together. I missed a sow. There, I said it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 6, 2015)

What a fine weekend! As best I could figure we had 19 participants, most of which even hunted some

I want to thank Donnie and Dan for hosting this, and thanks to all who came out.  These events are what the TBG is all about. Hunting with friends. We had good food, lots of laughs, A big campfire, guitar pickin, ect. Fine times.

And I did some missing too.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 6, 2015)

I didn't miss this time.  Neither did I ever shoot at a deer or pig. I hunted some but mostly from the ground but honestly I went more for the fellowship than hunting and was certainly not disappointed. I did, however, come home with a trophy, one of hatchet Bow Dan's bows he gave me. I'm tickled!!

Thanks again Donnie and Dan as well as Jeff for the fine hospitality!! Good job Todd promoting this hunt!!! Great turnout!


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 6, 2015)

I had a good time and also want to thank all that had a part in hosting this hunt.  I saw deer and hogs and had a blast with all the guys.

If any of you have yet to attend one of these hunts, don't miss the next one.  This is what it's all about.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 6, 2015)

*Great time at the tbg centralzone hunt*

Had a really good time at the central zone hunt.  Even got to see two deer.  Thanks to Donnie Poole for hosting the hunt,  And to Hatchet Bow Dan for the prize "Hatchet Bow" that he gave me.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks to all that put this hunt together.  It was my first TBG hunt and I truly appreciate all of the hospitality and camaraderie.  We shared some great stories and boot tracks for sure!  Wonderful conversation near the burn barrel!!  I had to leave out sooner than expected but things happen at times!  Had a great time and enjoyed getting to know some of you fine fellas and the ladies too!!!  Hopefully see ya on the next one!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 7, 2015)

I had a great time as always I did not hunt any but got to hang out with my friends


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 7, 2015)

Dan, Donnie and Jeff thanks so much for hosting an awesome  Central Zone Hunt.   The availability of areas to hunt was limitless.  I t will definitely be no my must to list next year.  As always it was great to see all my TBG brothers ans sisters.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 8, 2015)

Had a great time as well!  Looking forward to the next one already!  Thanks to Dan and Donnie for taking me hunting, I came home with a story and  a great memory. Picking and grinning was lots of fun. Shout out to Allen and Jeff for the guitar playing. Enjoyed seeing everyone again, I hope to be at the chick to get to see many of you again!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 10, 2015)

I have been covered up busy since the hunt to get any pics on here, and for some reason can't seem to get my cell phone ones here. I did send one to Jeff, maybe he can get it on here. Had a great time, lots of fun, food, friends and fire barrel time!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 10, 2015)

What a crew.


----------

